# The do nots in beekeeping



## The Honey Householder

I"m always talking to another beekeeper and you hear those stories.
Just heard one the other day. A beekeeper had just put his bee-go on the fume board and layed them on the back of the trunk. Then lite his smoker and sat it on the back of the truck and went to the cab to get his tool and vail. He look back to see his whole back of the truck on fire. 

Fumes and flames don't go togehter.:no:

I didn't hear if he got his honey off that day.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Speaking of truck fires, don't lay your smoker where it can come in contact with the plastic syrup tank between yards. Yes, the plastic tank will melt, and yes syrup _will_ burn. Yes, insurance paid.
Sheri
PS experienced not by us, but by a friend.


----------



## jean-marc

Sure, sure, a friend .

Jean-Marc


----------



## loggermike

A lit smoker can ignite a load of honey supers on the way to the next yard.
A free swinging(unsecured) boom loader WILL cause panic in oncoming traffic.
Pollen patties made too wet WILL fall down to the bottom board and make a real mess.Put them on a piece of wax paper.
Poorly secured hives CAN fall off the truck at the worst possible moment.
Not having an extra battery with you WILL guarantee that the fence battery will be dead at the next yard.
Leaving the extracting room to take a break, because everything is running smoothly,WILL guarantee a floor covered with honey when you get back.
Thats enough for now. I heard these things happened to someone else


----------



## loggermike

Got a few more minutes here so:
DO NOT drink a sixer before sitting in the beeyard all night with a 30-30 if you are serious about hitting the bear thats coming in.
Falling asleep while moving a pickup load of bees is a no no. Makes a bad job for the beek that gets called to clean up the mess so they can re-open the highway.
Make sure you are unloading in the right almond orchard:lpf:


----------



## odfrank

Don't lite your smoker in a field of dry grass downhill from a multi million dollar mansion.
Again - a friend did this, with me standing next to him admonishing him to be careful.
Luckily there was a gravel path below the house to stop the flames, the fire department was quick to arrive, the owner wanted to plant a vineyard on the slope anyways. 
What I learned - some grasses burn like gasoline. Watch out where you are when you lite your smoker.


----------



## loggermike

Amen to that. Also watch out for driving through dry vegetation.A queen raising company went out of business after a fire that destroyed 29 homes and cost millions to contain in N Cal. 
Cause:Beekeeper driving through dry grass.
Carry shovel and extinguisher during dry season.We cut screens for the inside of the smokers(homemade spark arrestor) .


----------



## Grant

Here's one I did:

Do not believe the farmer who says, "You'll see the electric fence strung across the path about halfway up the hill."

I didn't see it. I took it out, the cows got mixed up, the next time he rides with me up the hill.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

how about close the gate securely and DOUBLE CHECK cause after you leave 17 cows walk right out the gate behind you.


----------



## RayMarler

Do not move pallets of hives across pasture to another coral, on tractor with front forks, without strapping the hives to the pallet. One little chug hole...


----------



## Beeslave

-Do not assume because there are flowers in bloom that they are producing nectar.
-Do not answer the phone while you are filling a drum of honey from the holding tank. You get involved in the conversation and forget about the honey.
-Always walk the area of new yards where you will be driving and placing the bees. Just because the landowner says there is nothing(old machinery in the tall grass) on the ground doesn't mean he knows for sure.
-Just because no one has saw a bear in the area doesn't mean they are not there.


----------



## Ian

should have to strap, we arent that far away from home


----------



## StevenG

Don't trust the farmer when he says "That area NEVER floods." (don't ask me how I learned that one.)


----------



## Elwood

Don't get so involved in what you are doing that a bear can lick the back of your neck. That really gave me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

StevenG said:


> Don't trust the farmer when he says "That area NEVER floods." (don't ask me how I learned that one.)


"There aint no bear around here, thats over thattaway." 
Farmers...


----------



## Tom G. Laury

Never ever attempt to do any other activity while drumming honey.

Do not leave the door to the honey house open.


----------



## jim lyon

Amen to that Tom. The axiom is the probability of running a drum over increases in direct proportion to the decrease in the rate of flow.


----------



## odfrank

Yeah, who doesn't have a few buckets labeled "Floor Honey".


----------



## The Honey Householder

Make sure the barrel ring is on before trying to move it.:doh: Took the bees all weekend to clean up that mess. Hey, anything to get time off in the honey season. Never had to move a barrel since. Dad said it is his job from now on. Bought him out two years ago and he still won't let me move the barrels.


----------



## BEES4U

Do not let an un-educated person change the oil in the gasoline powered syrup pump.
Getting the oil drained was no problemo. But, just because oil is sold by the quart does not mean you add the entire quart to the engine. ( Hear's your sign.)

Ernie


----------



## alpha6

Never trust anyone when you ask "did you shut the door to the honey house?" Check it yourself. 

Always put on the parking break when doing anything out of the truck. 

Never load a semi with bees without a vail when a new guy is operating a swinger for the first time.


----------



## elkridge

Its not too hard to talk the cop out of a ticket when your station wagon is full of angry bees and you've got a veil on.


----------



## doc25

Do not let gas attendant guess wether your vehicle is gas or diesel.


----------



## Rob Renneker

When using burlap bags for fume boards, watch the smoker sparks. Make sure the feet of the barrel cart are actually under the barrel, and make sure the rope is OK and you don't lose that last row of supers when crossing a state highway........


----------



## wildbranch2007

when leaving the bee yard, if you hear a loud clunk, stop and check if your tailgate is still up, as you excelerate on the tar road, the guy behind you will have a terrible time dodging the supers on the road.

if you remove the screen in the honey house to let the bees out b/4 its completely dark, remember to put it back in, they sure do gumb up the works.

remember to give the guy near your apiary honey after he loans you gas for the bee blower that you forgot.


----------



## beemandan

doc25 said:


> Do not let gas attendant guess wether your vehicle is gas or diesel.


Gas station attendant? Haven't seen one of those in decades.


----------



## McSpadden

I have really enjoyed this thread and the spark arrestor idea is a good one.


----------



## beemandan

Similar to some of the others, when walking across a field, watch your step! Carrying a hive across a grown up pasture....ahem...someone I know....stepped into a deep hole. Until three months after 'he' thought his beekeeping days were over.


----------



## beemandan

Oh yeah, I forgot. Remove that hive tool from your back pocket before getting into your truck. How many times have you gotten into a beekeepers truck and noticed the torn seatcover on the driver's side?


----------



## Tom G. Laury

Here is a very old one:

Do not purchase your first colony. Catch a swarm or have one given, but do not buy with money.


----------



## suttonbeeman

Here is one to help honeyhouseholder get even with his dad. 
1. When loading semi with barrells of honey and you drop one (or hit it)check to make sure there are no holes. When buyer liquifies using a band heater barrell of honey runs out hole onto floor...all but 3-4 gals....what a mess(cant remember how exactly how he did it, but honeyhouseholders dad was who I purchased honey from (15 yrs ago). 
2. always strap bees on truck...I took load of bees to Tupelo two yrs ago loaded three pallets high with deep super on each. Unloaded top layer at first yard, 1/2 mile on sand road to second drop along applatchola(sp) river. Diving slow on private road over culverts thru swamp...back axle on truck drops in hole on left side, other side just so happens to go up on a hump as same time, looked like a slingshot as top pallet on rear of truck shot off thru air into swamp! Huge hives....one really mean hive in my outfit...yep you guessed it, it was on the pallet. Swamp had water moccians(mean bad posinous snakes) and I had to wade knee deep water fishing bees out...one dead drowned!
3. Make sure clamp is on hose on sump...when it gets hot hose becomes loose and pressure will push off releasing honey.
4. If you havent had a honey spill you havent had bees long
5. when honey's runnin dont leave the room for ANYTHING!!!


----------



## lake thompson honey

do not back over the box of queens cells after lunch. my mom did this.

do not back over the box of mated queens after lunch. i did this. maybe we shouldnt eat lunch.

do not have a rookie haul a semi load of your bees unless you like dead bees.worth it to ask for an experienced bee hauler. worth some more cash also.

do not leave the building with the honey pump running to the holding tank. it holds 8 drums not 12. i have since installed a float switch to shut off the pump when the tank is full.

do not sell large amounts of honey to packers you dont know very well unless you have some good references. at least with a lawyer now i am getting $300 a month until-lets see- oh yes the end of time.


----------



## Ian

>>Never ever attempt to do any other activity while drumming honey.

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roland

Do not situate your beekeeping operation next to your honey processing facility if the honey processing facility uses any honey that is in barrels that do not get returned.
Yes, there is more to the story.

Roland


----------



## The Honey Householder

Roland said:


> Do not situate your beekeeping operation next to your honey processing facility if the honey processing facility uses any honey that is in barrels that do not get returned.
> Yes, there is more to the story.
> 
> Roland


There is always more to the story!!!

Always load the semi yourself, not the driver. Makes bad business for the next generation.:scratch:


----------



## suttonbeeman

Yep...I forgot about the time I backed over queens.... 
Ron...I think I remember now....the driver poked the hole in the barrell....I forgot how it happened....but it was one hell of a mess! At the time I had no floor drain....takes along time to clean up 50 gallons....also remember standing in honey is like standing on ice....lots of fun when one foot goes one way the other foot goes the other and you do the splits in it! Causes good person to use bad language!


----------



## Skybolt

Do not park your truck in tall grass after the engine is hot. The catalytic converters will easily set the grass a fire. More than one farmer has looked back from his tractor to see the grass under his truck on fire.


----------



## redbee

Allways check your valve on the bottom of your feed storage tank before you have a tanker of syurp come and fill it!! 1500 gallons of corn syurp sure makes mess on the ground. Just had a load of bees unloaded the night before ,it made a bit of a feeding frensy.


----------



## Tom G. Laury

Do not count on a honey crop every year.


----------



## suttonbeeman

Tom what do you mean every year? I havent had a good one here for 5 years.....3 hundred yr droughts with a hundred yr freeze in the middle!


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch

Learned this as a first year beekeeper. NEVER squish an old queen on the tree in your bee yard. The girls just don't like that. :doh:


----------



## beemandan

Don't cut out swarm cells until you're sure the old queen is still in the house.


----------



## NewbeeNnc

odfrank said:


> Don't lite your smoker in a field of dry grass downhill from a multi million dollar mansion.
> Again - a friend did this, with me standing next to him admonishing him to be careful.
> Luckily there was a gravel path below the house to stop the flames, the fire department was quick to arrive, the owner wanted to plant a vineyard on the slope anyways.
> What I learned - some grasses burn like gasoline. Watch out where you are when you lite your smoker.


Everything in California burns. Or so that's what they show on the news.


----------



## beebze

Horses and bees do not mix!!!


----------



## Beeslave

The above post is a myth(at least with my experiences). I pasture mine around hives and have no problem. 1 horse will even watch me inspecting comb with his head next to mine.


----------



## irwin harlton

Don't take your wife along when your hauling package bees out of California, (late 1970's) trying to mix pleasure with buissness don't often work,as navigator and map reader she got us lost, didn't take long to get back on track, but did see an big train wreck in Colorado, watched them bull doze brand new vechicals off the right away


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

Beeslave said:


> The above post is a myth(at least with my experiences). I pasture mine around hives and have no problem. 1 horse will even watch me inspecting comb with his head next to mine.


I agree, we also have horses in our pasture, no problems, they walk right up to us and the bees. In fact sometimes we have to push them away when they see that burlap bag or bucket of straw (smoker fuel) come out.


----------



## devdog108

Rap on the side of your hive under the guise that "it's cold out, so I bet they are clustering, and i wanna hear them hum" They are NOT always clustering like you think, and they will give chase and sting when you so "innocently" tap on the side if they are in a foul mood...LOL


----------



## beebze

Beeslave is correct for the most part, I've pastured mine along with horses too without a problem. But there's always a story with comments like mine. A 2 dead horse story. So not all myths are myths.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Horses and bees do not mix!!! 

Well, I wouldn't tie a horse up next to a hive... or any other animal... but I've got horses and bees...


----------



## Dale Hodges

No matter how slow the honey is coming out of holding tank.... when the barrels full, the honey starts coming out real fast.


----------



## irwin harlton

Do not become a proponent for higher prices in honey,it will only antagonize a bunch of packers who are used to cheap imported honey, who in this deflated recessionary times are trying to drive the price further into the ground, despite the world shortage


----------



## Tom G. Laury

*Irwins comments:*

How true and pragmatic advice; do not bite the hand that feeds you.

Humble your self, and thank your Master for his gifts.


----------



## Beeslave

*Rant for Irwin and Tom*

It's to bad that hand that has been feeding me leaves me with hunger pains right after the meal. While that same hand is getting fatter and smells like prime rib and lobster. They keep raising the prices to public but don't realize if it wasn't for the poor honey producer they would be eating the same meal that leaves me hungry!


----------



## simplyhoney

Do not use a propane soldering torch to light your smoker then throw it in the cab of your nicest tandem Frieghtliner..................while still lit. Appearently Allison Automatic Transmissions WILL put themselves in gear once the insulation burns off of the wires. Rollin Rollin Rollin.......keep them fireballs rollin.......


----------



## loggermike

When the honey packer tells you times are tough and he cant pay very much this year(did he ever?), DO not comment on the yacht club paperwork you see in his office.

When another packer tells you most beeks are happy to have him take the honey off their hands, and he can get all he needs down at the Port for a lot less, Do not call him a no good piece of.....


----------



## RicDuck

If you are the one holding the box you should also be the one with your finger on the nail gun trigger. Or at least explain that roles could quickly be reversed.


----------



## JTauer

Sounds like you need a pair of 24" Quickgrip clamps =)


----------



## RicDuck

I was using my natural quick clamps. Next time I will visit a phone booth and change into my Super Beeman costume and be faster than a speeding nail gun!!


----------



## jjgbee

DON'T let your Bee Go bottle fall out of your tool box and then run over it. 105 degree day , Downtown, smalltown America. Won't say which town, They are still looking for the culprit.


----------



## jesuslives31548

Don't sit your smoler in the floor board of the truck for a second while you get somethig out of the glove box. You will turn around to grab something else the wind will blow the door shut and your keys are in the truck. you will be forced to break out your back sliding glass window because smoke has filled the cab full. Then you will have to explain to your other bee keeper friends why the window now has plexiglass in it. ( happend to me this week )


----------



## The Honey Householder

Wow this has been a fun thread. Just hope noone gets the idea to write a book from it. 
Hey wait hows about Beekeeping For Dummies.:doh:
No wait I just bought that one on ebay.:scratch:


----------



## Tom G. Laury

Do not believe someone if they tell you they know all about bees.

They have told one lie already.


----------



## sqkcrk

You know what? This could be a nice little coffee table book, if we could get the right person to do the illustrations.


----------



## cow pollinater

When using the Armstrong loader (as in it makes your arms strong) don't set a bunch of hives on your tailgate with the intention of saving trips in and out of the back of the truck... They tend to be a little more defensive at night as it is so the three foot drop doesn't help.:thumbsup:


----------



## greenbeekeeping

If using a propane torch to lite your smoker don't accidently lean against it when your done using it. Beesuits will catch on fire even if the flame is out. Duct tape works good as a fix though. No more torches for me.


----------



## irwin harlton

Do not leave our dog in the beeyard, ( she wandered off,chasing something probably) Wife will chastise you, and send you out looking for the dog in the dark.Dog will usually be found the next morning sitting between the rows of hives with wagging tail as you approach and "where you been" look on her face .


----------



## Dancing Bee Apiary

> HORSES AND BEE DON'T MIX

Noticed back a few replies that a few beeks said they had no problems with horses and bees. 
Well like them we have horses in a pasture near some hives. For years there was no issue, the horses would come over and watch what was going on.

Then of course Murphys law; a horse got stung and my wife just happened to be in the way of the horse who freaked. It resulted in a very serious injury that changed our lives.

So having horses near bees is a serious risk, especially if someone is riding.


----------



## coopermaple

Do not duck under electric fence with a hive tool sticking out of your back pocket. Same with fence pliers.:no:


----------



## Bens-Bees

The Honey Householder said:


> Wow this has been a fun thread. Just hope noone gets the idea to write a book from it.
> Hey wait hows about Beekeeping For Dummies.:doh:


Given the nature of the thread, how about, beekeeping BY dummies? Not that I feel that way about any of you, but let me add my own entry to the book... 

do not drive 12+ hours round-trip to buy bees then fall asleep for being too tired from the drive without removing the bees from the back of the jeep. It's funny how hot a trunk full of bees can get in just a few hours, even on a cold day.

do not piss on an electric fence - haven't tried it myself, but that's what my grandpa always told me.


----------



## FollowtheHoney

I thought I would revive this thread as there are some funny stories and good advice in here.


----------



## johng

I will tell one on myself and this one is a no brainer. Never leave cappings melting on the gas grill on the back porch. Even for just a min. it will boil over and cause a big mess. I was out in the honey house washing down the floor when my wife came running in. I didn't know she could move so fast! LOL Worst part is I make my living as a so called professional fireman.


----------



## sqkcrk

You mean firefighters *are* human? Darn, another myth destroyed.


----------



## Allen Martens

loggermike said:


> Make sure you are unloading in the right almond orchard:lpf:


Did that about 10 years for a bee yard my wife had scouted out for me. Been a great be yard ever since.
My bad. Zombie thread.


----------



## Ian

Top third of the barrel fills faster than the bottom third,


----------



## loggermike

"Make sure you are unloading in the right almond orchard"
Feb 1986. A pineapple express had been dumping rain on Northern Ca for days and showed no signs of stopping. We had been hand loading hives into the orchards.We were exhausted, fighting mud but finally got the last ones into the last orchard. The next day the farmer said"Good job, but thats not the right orchard, but thats ok cause I own that one too. I'll just have the other guy put his in the other orchard" Whew.(But then the levee broke and a whole lotta hives went down the river)


----------



## missybee

Don't take excess frames of nectar/honey and set them near your front door................... Even with a bee escape and solid board on them............had bees buzzing our front door for three days, looking for them even after we got smarter and removed them.

They even found us in our hot tub!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins

Never assume that a hard rap on top of a swarm trap and hearing no buzzing is proof that there are no bees inside. 

I picked up a swarm trap on a cool night - rapped on it and peeked in - nothing. So I took it down and put it in the back of my station wagon and drove home. I was talking with my neighbor the following (sunny and warm) afternoon when all of the sudden he says, "Hey, what's with all the bees in your car?"

Turns out I had a swarm in there after all...

Adam


----------



## beecavalier

Never under estimate the strength of a 4" industrial rachet strap.

We had a load of honey supers (stacked 6 high) on one of our trucks...somehow the end of the rachet strap came free, went under the truck, and wrapped around the drive shaft. Wow! Before the diveshaft broke, the strap cut through the load of supers like they were butter. The strap never did break.


----------



## azbees

don't grab the cross bar on top of barrel dolly above the center piece that keeps barrel of honey from tilting over. I was unloading a barrel of honey down some ramps and when I got to the end of the ramps the bottom of barrel hit the concrete and grabbed and on its way to fall over the center piece that keeps it from tilting shot up and broke my finger open. Use the barrel dolly handles only


----------



## Silverbackotter

Don't melt 20 lbs of comb and wax in the kitchen and leave it unattended. 

:no:


----------



## Michael Bush

>Don't melt 20 lbs of comb and wax in the kitchen and leave it unattended. 

Wow! That could go SO wrong... I hope it only boiled over...


----------



## Silverbackotter

No fire but a nice wax coat to nearly everything and I can no longer pour candles in the kitchen.


----------



## sqkcrk

Don't dump your smoker out at the end of the day in a field of dry grass or a patch of ground covered in pine needles.


----------



## mnbeekeeper

I bet there are a few beeks with that same story. cuz I know one. he hates fire too and he started another guys bee yard on fire down in texas. no hives lost just charred a little. got the fire out in time. some guys use the same wood pellets you burn in a pellet stove in your smoker it makes it burn all day not get so hot. but if you dump it out you got a hot pile of coals you best pour some water on.


----------



## texanbelchers

Don't spill LGO in your tool box..... I've also found they locate used queen clips quickly.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

I eat royal jelly when cutting swarm cells. Just sucking the cells out. If you get some of it in your face, drones will fly at you and do not stop to do so all day.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes

Do not go to the apiary without doing a mental movie of what you want to do and verify that you are carrying all the equipment to do what you intend to do.


----------



## georgiabees

Try to warm up a crystallized 5 gallon plastic honey bucket in home oven even on "low" over night.

Try to open stuck PLASTIC valve gate on 55 gallon heated syrup drum with rather large pipe wrench, Oh it opened

Assuming all bucket handles are firmly attached when lifting 5 gallons hot melted wax out of Dadant liquifier tank.
Anyone need a 5 gallon twenty foot square candle?

Always knowing where your smoker is before moving truck.

Wondering who kicked in your honey house door when you hear the bear growl between you and the light switch

John Pluta http://GeorgiaBees.blogspot.com "All hypothetical of course"


----------



## snl

Do NOT wear button jeans!!! Make sure yours have a zipper. Don't ask me how I know................


----------



## Michael Bush

>Do NOT wear button jeans!!! Make sure yours have a zipper. Don't ask me how I know................

I wore 501s for decades. Got stung on the knee a few times but not issues with the button fly...


----------



## deknow

I wear 501s daily and routinely in the bee yard with zero issues. 

Perhaps the problem is flowery smelling perfume on the other side of the buttons?


----------



## Bee Herder

Do not tip up top deep to show sister the bees, while a hive top syrup feeder is in place. :no:


----------



## MattDavey

Do not try to put newly extracted frames back on the hive close to sunset without a smoker!

The bees just poured out and a quite a few started crawling all over me and stinging. Luckly only a couple got through.


----------



## sqkcrk

Do not do almost anything to a hive without a smoker.


----------



## joens

don't take off your veil in an attempt to remove the one bee that got inside.


----------



## Roland

The following is NOT for the faint of heart:

Back in the '60s, when I was a lad, My father adamantly instructed me to stand AWAY from the stake truck when inserting the two sections of tail gate, which had to be lifted, and then firmly lowered into position. Apparently standing too close was hazardous to ones manlihood, and that at least 10 minutes of rolling on the ground was necessary before departure and no one asked to inspect the injured appendage.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Brian Suchan

Roland said:


> The following is NOT for the faint of heart:
> 
> Back in the '60s, when I was a lad, My father adamantly instructed me to stand AWAY from the stake truck when inserting the two sections of tail gate, which had to be lifted, and then firmly lowered into position. Apparently standing too close was hazardous to ones manlihood, and that at least 10 minutes of rolling on the ground was necessary before departure and no one asked to inspect the injured appendage.
> 
> Crazy Roland


Ouch!!


----------

